# people who lie about owning a TT



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

on a residential course at the mo, sitting here between exams happily on the forum when another candidate comes in. " buying a new car ", erm no i said. plonks his arse down and says "just that i saw you looking at the TT, i used to have one, great car real bird puller but too small so i got rid of it ". I asked him what he had, " a TT just told you " i meant 180 or 225 ? " what?" was it a 180 or 225hp " ?" how many exhausts did it have " erm, ehh " ( going red now ) "1"
just the pause of his answer ( and the fact that i can know light a *** of his face!) is enough to tell me that the pricks lying his arse of. Thats mine as its goes showing a post id made, for some strange reason he decides to change the subject.....

prick! - if you like the car say so - if you want one but cant afford it at the mo, no problem with that - dont try and kid a TT owner ( and a forum geek Â ) that youv`e had something you haven`t


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Maybe he was dreaming of owning one. ;D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

He might not have been lying. A female colleague of mine has got one, but when I asked her the same question (180 or 225) she looked totally blank. I then asked about exhausts and she thought I was just being a bit odd.

She's definitely got one as I've seen it (it's a 180).


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Right. A lot of folk don't give a toss what's under the bonnet. 
It's like people who buy 316s purely because they want a bmw.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

We should feel sorry for them.
Its a form of sickness.
SAD.

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
Tough shit.We dont care.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I used to have a TT, but I tend to keep quiet about it


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> I used to have a TT, but I tend to keep quiet about it Â


Never mind Paul, we all make mistakes...you'll get another one some day. :-* ;D

P.S. surprised with the improvement that the cats have made.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

'If' this man did lie, then if that was the case why didn't he say he had an Ferrari, Aston or XK8 or somehting in this league instead? Why a TT I wonder? :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> 'If' this man did lie, then if that was the case why didn't he say he had an Ferrari, Aston or XK8 or somehting in this league instead? Â Why a TT I wonder? Â :


Because he is Ronin's colleague (he mentioned candidate), and Ronin knows how much is likely to be earning. So saying you own a Ferrari with a Â£40k salary won't sound very realistic.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

One is constantly surrounded by bullshitters, it's just that some are more subtle and less thick than others.

Pathetic but ultimately harmless for those with challenged self-esteem quotients. 8)

And always amusing. One of my friends is a serial bullshitter. Everyone knows he does it and it is now just an amusement since he can't help it and constantly gets himself in corners and changes his 'stories' over time. It must be hard work for him - he doesn't have to do it, as he is a lovely guy and good company - which should be enough. But there you go.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

it was a bloke, i dont know one guy who would even contemplate buying any car without knowing the spec, bhp, etc - also you would have to give these details over to the insurance. Chances are if you buy any car you will in time sit behind another one on the road. Surely you would then wonder why the one in front had another exhaust pipe compared to yours.
Vlastan, your right i have just been doing my MCDBA (passed) and pretty much everyone in my field gets paid the same so if he had said ferrari i would have known he was lying long before he went so red a light aicraft nearly hit the room thinking it was a guiding light !


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Even I know most specs and performances of most cars and I am female. My hubby knows every single detail to his cars and to be honest I would expect any male to know his own car in relation to the simple thing of what it is and at least how many exhaust pipes it had. After all that is an observation!.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I agree Abi.

Back in the stoneage when i learnt to drive, hubby made sure that i knew how to do simple things like put petrol in, check and top the oil, water,etc.
Also how to change a tyre.

The first thing he bought me when i got my licence was my RAC membership, and bless his little socks he has paid for it ever since. BLESS. :-* :-* :-*

But it is surprising how many people Female & MALE That dont know how to do even simple things.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Did you see that on Top Gear? 90% of people who said they had a Ferrari did not actually have one.

Funny ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> 'If' this man did lie, then if that was the case why didn't he say he had an Ferrari, Aston or XK8 or somehting in this league instead? Â Why a TT I wonder? Â :


XK8's aren't really in Aston or Ferrari league

Just to be pedantic Â ;D

cheers

James


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

> One is constantly surrounded by bullshitters, it's just that some are more subtle and less thick than others.
> 
> And always amusing. Â One of my friends is a serial bullshitter. Â Everyone knows he does it and it is now just an amusement since he can't help it and constantly gets himself in corners.


Most of the offices I've ever worked in have had the serial bullshitter in there somewhere. And they are SO funny! One bloke was harmless enough, but when he told us that he had gotten a new girlfriend, who was supposedly French, one of the lads managed to get a Valentines card sent from France, complete with postmark. Poor bloke spent days trotting around the office showing it off.......

Some years ago for some long forgotten reason the Sun decided to produce Bullshit Deflectors, which you cut out, stapled together & placed upon your head whenever there was a chance of being hit by B.S. There was a really annoying compulsive storyteller at our office at that time, and a bunch of us had deflectors. When our serial shitter started to ply his trade, we simply plopped them on our heads and ignored him. He left soon afterwards..........


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Most of the offices I've ever worked in have had the serial bullshitter in there somewhere. Â And they are SO funny! Â One bloke was harmless enough, but when he told us that he had gotten a new girlfriend, who was supposedly French, one of the lads managed to get a Valentines card sent from France, complete with postmark. Â Poor bloke spent days trotting around the office showing it off.......
> 
> Some years ago for some long forgotten reason the Sun decided to produce Bullshit Deflectors, which you cut out, stapled together & placed upon your head whenever there was a chance of being hit by B.S. Â There was a really annoying compulsive storyteller at our office at that time, and a bunch of us had deflectors. Â When our serial shitter started to ply his trade, we simply plopped them on our heads and ignored him. Â He left soon afterwards.......... Â


 ;D ;D

we've got a mate like that too

no one ever has that heart to tell him that we know he is talking utter bollocks which just makes him think that we believe him so it makes him worse ;D

one of his classics was 'I saw Caprice while I was on holiday and she was pretty ugly'

how we chortled!! ;D

cheers

James


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> one of his classics was 'I saw Caprice while I was on holiday and she was pretty ugly'


Maybe she was having an 'off' day


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2003)

We had a serial bull shitter called Peter working for us a few years back. Ex Police, Ex Army, Ex SAS, Ex everything.

At work doing some Risk Assessment Training and the guy taking the course was using the office we were in as an example and discussing fire exits. The office we were in had high ceilings and small windows very high up in the walls.

â€œIf the fire exit was blocked, how would you get out?â€ asked the trainer

Some one piped up â€œeasy, stand on one of Peterâ€™s stories and get out of the windowâ€

O we laughed.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> We had a serial bull shitter called Peter working for us a few years back. Ex Police, Ex Army, Ex SAS, Ex everything.
> 
> At work doing some Risk Assessment Training and the guy taking the course was using the office we were in as an example and discussing fire exits. The office we were in had high ceilings and small windows very high up in the walls.
> 
> ...


As a rule, anyone who says they are ex-Special Forces, isn't. But they are generally very lonely sad individuals. I'd prefer a car bullshitter any day.

Aldridge Prior anyone?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

My name is Gordon Banks and I live next door to Bobby Charlton. ;D


----------

